# Anyone used one of these?



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

It looks really interesting and the price seems right. It's expandable and, if I understand the brochoure, individual triggers can route sound to individual props. Heck it looks like it will even activate solenoids, lights, etc and all for under $300 including expansions.
http://www.cfsound.com/index_CFSound.asp
Pandemic Cemetary on Youtube uses one.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm looking forward to following this thread. It sounds like it could be used to trigger Many different props with different individual sound effects and lights. If this is true, than I'd buy one of these units to run all of my triggered props. I'm assuming it can run Many effects at the same time even though they may be triggered in different locations? So Many questions.....


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

It has a 50 watt 4-8 ohm stereo out put which to me would mean whatever audio is triggered it only goes to one set of speakers. So regardless of the # of triggers all audio goes to through the same channel.


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Talked to the guy at cfsound and he said it can have up to 16 triggers routing audio to 16 seperate props using 2 of the I/O 8 modules. However, only one trigger will play at a time, so a bit of a draw back there. It plays background track as well. He suggested recording background mono, then assigning it to right stereo channel and assigning prop audio to left, that way background would continue to play during triggered event, otherwise background will stop during event and start where it left off after event. Again a bit of a draw back. Otherwise seems like a great little unit.


----------

